# Can I use the BFD this way?



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

I just installed a new Sub (Epik Castle) and have run sine sweeps with the CD and used the Excel sheet and correction values w/ the Radio Shack SPL meter. Have a printed out sheet and yes, I do have some good peaks and nulls.

My question is, I am not going to get an External Soundcard etc and do all the REW stuff ( My wife is certain I have gone over the edge already). 

If I buy the BFD can I adjust it w/o the laptop/ sound card thing for my measured graph and just manuallly re-measure it until I get the curve to my liking?

Or do I need all that stuff just to use the device?:dontknow:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> If I buy the BFD can I adjust it w/o the laptop/ sound card thing for my measured graph and just manuallly re-measure it until I get the curve to my liking?


Yup, no problem. That’s we way we all did it before John blessed us with REW.



> I am not going to get an External Soundcard etc and do all the REW stuff ( My wife is certain I have gone over the edge already).


Well, when your wife complains about all the rumbling sine waves you’ll be generating while measuring and re-measuring for hours on end, tell her you could accomplish the same thing with a little “whoop” sound from REW that would be done in three seconds. Creative has recently been selling the Soundblaster MP3+ for $10, but I can’t find the link now... At that price it makes no sense not to REW.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> tell her you could accomplish the same thing with a little “whoop” sound from REW that would be done in three seconds


That's for sure.... Man, I remember those days listening to my sine waves for hours shaking the house. Seems crazy now after using REW....

Anyway, hopefully you're using the Excel spreadsheets we have made up with their own correction values for each Radio Shack meter type from our download page.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Yup, no problem. That’s we way we all did it before John blessed us with REW.
> 
> 
> Well, when your wife complains about all the rumbling sine waves you’ll be generating while measuring and re-measuring for hours on end, tell her you could accomplish the same thing with a little “whoop” sound from REW that would be done in three seconds. Creative has recently been selling the Soundblaster MP3+ for $10, but I can’t find the link now... At that price it makes no sense not to REW.
> ...



Thanks for the reply. I googled the Creative External USB Soundcards. There are two available and both are buggy w/ Windows Vista (which is what my Sony Vaio has) according to numerous reviews. They are $29 and $49 respectively.

I think I may get the BFD (anyone have a link?) but will just do the sine wave/ excell correction sheet I downloaded. Really I did not think that was too much trouble at all, but not having used the wizbang, don't know any better:dizzy:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I think I may get the BFD (anyone have a link?)


Just Google behringer dsp1124 and you’ll find several vendors.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Well I bought a BFD and after hooking it up and reading all the info, it looked pretty hairy trying to set up the filters manually. I also am not confident my manual SPL measurements are accurate so I broke down and bought a Creative SB Live soundcard and Midi-usb interface. The Creative sound card comes w/ a separate CD to load w/ Vista, so I am hoping I will avoid some of the set -up issues folks have had w/ it and Windows Vista loaded laptops...

I will do my homework and use this forum as a crutch I am sure, as it looks pretty involved...:reading:


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello,

Thats where RoomEQWisard will help ! Once you got your first mesurement, you can use the software to apply filters and get the predicted curve. The filter console will also be useful to list all the paramaters you will have to manualy enter in the BFD, if you do not have a MIDI link.

Do not waste time with an Excel Sheet doing many many mesurement, go with REW.

JP


----------

